# [OT] Gentoo "conquista" la facoltà di ing. di Bologna :)

## Dece

Ebbene si, nei laboratori della facoltà di ingegneria a Bologna hanno finalmente fatto un upgrade, e sorpresa, hanno finalmente tolto la RedHat e installato Gentoo  :Very Happy:  non c'è modo migliore di cominciare l'anno  :Smile: 

----------

## DevOne

 *Dece wrote:*   

> Ebbene si, nei laboratori della facoltà di ingegneria a Bologna hanno finalmente fatto un upgrade, e sorpresa, hanno finalmente tolto la RedHat e installato Gentoo  non c'è modo migliore di cominciare l'anno 

 

Ottimo...anche perchè tra le tante, mi sembra strano che le università usino RedHat...generalmente è la Debian quella preferita!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

fedora a padova...  :Sad: 

----------

## pava_rulez

 *Dece wrote:*   

> Ebbene si, nei laboratori della facoltà di ingegneria a Bologna hanno finalmente fatto un upgrade, e sorpresa, hanno finalmente tolto la RedHat e installato Gentoo  non c'è modo migliore di cominciare l'anno 

 

Veramente una buona notizia!!! Ai tempi in cui la frequentavo io mi ricordo che mi passò la voglia di installarmi Linux a casa quando mi vennero forniti 13 comodi floppy!!! E comunque se non mi sbaglio Dece è fra gli artefici di un'ottima serie di lezioni su Linux che si sono svolte questa primavera nelle aule di Ingegneria a Bologna e già in quell'occasione c'era stato un installation party durante il quale chi voleva poteva portare il suo PC per farci installare il pinguino, e la distribuzione scelta era Gentoo...   :Cool: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

redhat a cagliari :S

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma com'è che a bergamo usano windows2000 pro?

----------

## GiRa

 *lavish wrote:*   

> fedora a padova... 

 

Prima usavano Red Hat.

A matematica usano Slackware ma è mantenuta molto male.

----------

## akiross

a Milano bicocca c'e' windows di default, ma c'e' un server fedora per accesso remoto con ssh -X

Dhehe evviva bologna

----------

## Sparker

Qua a Verona (informatica) SUSE   :Mad: 

E prima c'era RedHat

----------

## luna80

"chi ben comincia è già a metà dell'opera"

 :Wink: 

----------

## Dece

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> E comunque se non mi sbaglio Dece è fra gli artefici di un'ottima serie di lezioni su Linux ...

 

Beh dai non esageriamo  :Smile:  ho curato soprattutto la parte dell'installation party, e devo dire che li siamo stati sommersi di persone oltre le nostre aspettative  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> ma com'è che a bergamo usano windows2000 pro?

 

Tieni presente che da noi comunqe tutte le macchine sono in dual boot Gentoo/Windows XP  :Rolling Eyes:  e che fino a giugno nel laboratorio principale era presente Windows NT per permettere ad alcuni professori (non di informatica) di utilizzare compilatori/editor per Fortran che con winXP non riuscivano a far andare (oppure non avevano voglia di aggiornarsi un po....)

----------

## power83

a Informatica a Bologna prima c'era Debian, ora Ubuntu per motivi di sviluppo e funzia alla grande, cmq abbiamo fatto noi un mirror Gentoo accessibile a tutti.

----------

## Ic3M4n

il professore di calcolatori elettronici quando gli ho fatto vedere il pc spim mi ha chiesto cos'era... cavolo ha sempre visto solo quella versione patetica per windows... sinceramente pensavo che all'interno dell'università linux fosse considerato meglio... va beh... è piccola come uni... l'unico è il professore di info2 che usa fedora per il webserver personale.

----------

## Apetrini

Io studio a Padova.

Sono a Informatica sotto Matematica Pura e Applicata, non ingegneria Informatica, notate bene...

Da noi in laboratorio c'è su slackware moddata e ritoccata a mano. Ad Ingegneria , invece, usano e consigliano "fedora", cosa che non capisco visto che hostano il portage e le iso di gentoo.

Quello che volevo dire è che la gestione del sistema linux da me a Informatica fa parecchio schifo, pensate che non sono riusciti a settare la rotella del mouse fino a 4 mesi fa. Siamo a livelli ridicoli...

una volta addirittura avevo trovato un exploit gia pronto su frsirt per la loro versione del kernel, a momenti bucavo la macchina per riuscire a settare xorg.conf, poi mi sono trattenuto dal fare sta cosa. Navigare sul web con la rotella del mouse disattivata mi da proprio sui nervi!!!! Ma vi rendete conto a che livelli che siamo, loro comprano 50 pc nuovi hp con lo schermo lcd e tutto il resto e la rotella del mouse non la settano, sui crt poi non ne parliamo, non sanno neanche cos'è il refresh, tra un po' mi sputtano gli occhi. Per non parlare del kernel, cavoli tengono quello di default, hanno tutte le macchine uguali potrebbero ricompilarlo una volta sola, io ci ho trovato un sacco di roba inutile: supporto per batterie (si sul pc fisso), supporto per nastri magnetici, raid,supporto per firewire(che non c'è ovviamente),  e mille altri driver...

Ma...

Spero solo che questa sia una cosa momentanea, anche perche quel laboratorio una volta era solo dei matematici. Tra un 2 anni mi sembra che ci trasferiamo tutti (matematici e informatici) in un altro edificio gigante fatto a posta per noi.. la torre di archimede... li forse avremo una gestione decente del laboratorio....

Ma secondo voi cosa devo fare per suggerire "gentoo" da me, per forza che stanno diventando matti, secondo me slackware non è il massimo per essere gestita su così tante macchine...

----------

## CLod

statale di milano (comelico) c'è fedora nel lab

----------

## GiRa

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ma secondo voi cosa devo fare per suggerire "gentoo" da me, per forza che stanno diventando matti, secondo me slackware non è il massimo per essere gestita su così tante macchine...

 

Mi permetto di dissentire visto che da voi c'è bisogno di NIS e NFS nulla più. Credo che qualsiasi distribuzione vada bene.

C'è da dire che la Slack da voi fa veramente pena!!!

----------

## Apetrini

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Mi permetto di dissentire visto che da voi c'è bisogno di NIS e NFS nulla più. Credo che qualsiasi distribuzione vada bene.
> 
> C'è da dire che la Slack da voi fa veramente pena!!!

 

Si è vero, ma vuoi mettere la facilità e flessibilità di gentoo? forse con questa si incasinerebbero molto meno. e poi .... c'è il forum, cosi gli amministratori se non sanno qualcosa chiedono come tutti i cristiani e non perdono 1 anno a settare una cazzata...

----------

## Xanio

Ragazzi almeno voi non vi potete lamentare, io studio Ingegneria Informatica all'univerità di catania e fino a qualche anno fa per navigare su internet avevamo dei pentium 100 con slackware (kernel 2.2) e vi posso dire che erano dei veri macinini...cmq adesso hanno deciso di instsallare delle macchine con windows a casua della poca praticità degli utenti con macchine Linux...e con questo addio alla passobilità di poter utilizzare e compilare dei piccoli applicativi nella mia home.

Cmq quest'anno appena sono arrivat oho visto che hanno sistemato un'ulteriore aula con degli HP con LCD, stupendi...ma appena accesi ho trovato su Windows.

A dire il vero hanno creato un aula con degli IBM, con su RedHat, ma sono configurati da schifo e sopratutto sono stati isolati dall'intera rete dell'Ateneo.

Speriamo che almeno ci sia la possibilità di migliorare, visto che a Matematica e Fisica, hanno dei laboratori con Linux e sono davvero efficenti ed aggiornati

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Si è vero, ma vuoi mettere la facilità e flessibilità di gentoo? forse con questa si incasinerebbero molto meno

 

io ho preso di prepotenza tre server di Brescia e ci ho messo sopra Gentoo.

vanno che è una bomba, ma diciamoci la verità... chi ha le competenze necessarie per usare bene questa cosa? detto fra noi pochi, secondo me...

trovi un sacco di gente che sboroneggia perché usa la gentoo... e la gentoo di qua, e la gentoo di là... ma non la sa gestire, quindi tanto vale che, se non hanno personale qualificato si tengano le loro belle distribuzioni pacchettizzate, che almeno limitano i danni fatti da amministratori incapaci.

----------

## federico

 *CLod wrote:*   

> statale di milano (comelico) c'è fedora nel lab

 

Si puo' scegliere anche windows (le macchine sono tutte dual boot) e ci sono per alcuni privilegiati anche dei mac. Ci sono delle macchine con wmvare eventualmente per chi vuole esercitarsi nell'installazione di altre distro linux (Poi giusto per fare i fighi abbiamo il wifi in gran parte dell'universita' gestito da un manipoli di pazzi)

----------

## Sasdo

 *federico wrote:*   

> (Poi giusto per fare i fighi abbiamo il wifi in gran parte dell'universita' gestito da un manipoli di pazzi)

 

Anche noi a Informatica a Bologna (nota: non ingegneria) avevamo la wireless... poi l'hanno tolta esattamente quando mi hanno regalato la scheda wireless pcmcia per il portatile... non ho ancora potuto provarla... sigh!

----------

## Apetrini

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io ho preso di prepotenza tre server di Brescia e ci ho messo sopra Gentoo.
> 
> 

 

Hai fatto bene! Io comunque parlavo dei 50 pc client che vanno uno schifo... Non capisco se sono cosi imbranati perche si sono ostinati a usare slckware che secondo me da modificare tutta a manina non è proprio comoda. Gentoo è piu facile da metterci le mani sui file, acnhe perche come hai detto tu, il portage e dintorni fa tutto il lavoro sporco. e poi al max, se volevano qualcosa a problemi 0 una bella kubuntu e via... e non fare i minchioni con slackware e tirar su un sistema che ci mette quasi 4 minuti ad entrare in kde(un athlon 1800).

Mi sembra che questi nostri tecnici hanno paura di linux e appena segnali qualcosa di grave che non va storgono il naso e ti sparano 3 ore di cazzate...

Potrei fare una raccolta firme....? secondo voi che faccio, si puo fare qualcosa?

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> il professore di calcolatori elettronici quando gli ho fatto vedere il pc spim mi ha chiesto cos'era... cavolo ha sempre visto solo quella versione patetica per windows... sinceramente pensavo che all'interno dell'università linux fosse considerato meglio... va beh... è piccola come uni... l'unico è il professore di info2 che usa fedora per il webserver personale.

 

il problema non è tanto la "piccolezza" dell'università.. è che i "pezzi grossi" non si sbilanciano mai.. non ho mai visto un sistema operativo diverso da microsoft.. e la cosa fa pensare se consideri che quando segui info2, sottolineano l'importanza della portabilità di tale linguaggio.

solo psaila a lezione di sistemi informativi, una volta parlò di software opensource, accennando ai programmi per database su sistemi linux. peccato però che non è andato oltre, sui suoi due pc monta windows 2000.

certo che almeno in info1 e info2 potrebbero farti lavorare su diversi sistemi operativi. per dare spunti agli studenti, spunti che spesso sono pari a zero.

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

> fedora a padova... 

 

gentoo a ferrara! eheheh

----------

## ricci

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo a ferrara! eheheh

 

... e wireless in pressapoco tutte le facoltà a velocità elevatissima!

 :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Hai fatto bene! Io comunque parlavo dei 50 pc client che vanno uno schifo...

 

sì, ma capisci bene che gestire situazioni di quel genere non è facile... e se ci metti su Gentoo rischi davvero lo sclero.

io ho fatto una forte campagna per mettere una qualche verisone di Linux in tutti i laboratori a Brescia, con tanto di analisi costi... mi ha risposto il responsabile dei laboratori didattici (che non ce ne sono di cazzi: è bravo a fare il suo lavoro): lui gestisce cinque (prossimamente otto) laboratori con un numero di postazioni variabile tra 20 e 70; tutto questo fa capo a tre server; il tutto inglobato in un dominio Windows server 2003. il dominio si integra poi con i server centrali di Facoltà (Linux, FreeBSD e un paio di Solaris).

dal suo ufficio gestisce tutto, e funziona tutto correttamente ed alla grande.

fare una cosa del genere con Linux vuol dire smazzarsi di lavoro in una maniera indecente ed alla fine non avere ancora quella qualità dei risultati.

mi spiace ammetterlo, ma questa volta me l'hanno messo nel...

come in tutte le cose, ci sono realtà in cui Linux non è una soluzione vantaggiosa. Gentoo soprattutto

----------

## DiMar

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *CLod wrote:*   statale di milano (comelico) c'è fedora nel lab 
> 
> Si puo' scegliere anche windows (le macchine sono tutte dual boot) e ci sono per alcuni privilegiati anche dei mac. Ci sono delle macchine con wmvare eventualmente per chi vuole esercitarsi nell'installazione di altre distro linux (Poi giusto per fare i fighi abbiamo il wifi in gran parte dell'universita' gestito da un manipoli di pazzi)

 

Quanto è cambiata e IMHO migliorata la situazione da quando ho cominciato io...  :Smile: 

Purtroppo però non sono in tanti delle nuove leve ad usare linux. Io il primo giorno in cui sono entrato in lab mi sono trovato un prompt bash... ho spento la macchina!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Dopo poco è nato l'amore!  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> Purtroppo però non sono in tanti delle nuove leve ad usare linux. Io il primo giorno in cui sono entrato in lab mi sono trovato un prompt bash... ho spento la macchina!  
> 
> Dopo poco è nato l'amore! 

 

Sono pochi anzi perche' la maggior parte studia linux solo per passare gli esami, e studiano i comandi a memoria, se gli cambi una virgola non sanno neanche di che stai parlando. Questo un po' mi demoralizza perche' sebbene siano TANTI i professori che battono il chiodo sul fatto che uno studente deve sapere utilizzare linux, sono anche tanti gli studenti che prendono sottogamba la questione e imparano il sistema solo per superare un paio di esami, per poi dimenticarlo.

Risultato, esci dall'uni che sei pronto per andare a lavorare in m$   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## LastHope

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Veramente una buona notizia!!! Ai tempi in cui la frequentavo io mi ricordo che mi passò la voglia di installarmi Linux a casa quando mi vennero forniti 13 comodi floppy!!! E comunque se non mi sbaglio Dece è fra gli artefici di un'ottima serie di lezioni su Linux che si sono svolte questa primavera nelle aule di Ingegneria a Bologna e già in quell'occasione c'era stato un installation party durante il quale chi voleva poteva portare il suo PC per farci installare il pinguino, e la distribuzione scelta era Gentoo...  

 

Io e il mio laptop ne siamo felici testimoni   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## Sparker

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quello che volevo dire è che la gestione del sistema linux da me a Informatica fa parecchio schifo, pensate che non sono riusciti a settare la rotella del mouse fino a 4 mesi fa. Siamo a livelli ridicoli...
> 
> una volta addirittura avevo trovato un exploit gia pronto su frsirt per la loro versione del kernel, a momenti bucavo la macchina per riuscire a settare xorg.conf, poi mi sono trattenuto dal fare sta cosa. Navigare sul web con la rotella del mouse disattivata mi da proprio sui nervi!!!! Ma vi rendete conto a che livelli che siamo, loro comprano 50 pc nuovi hp con lo schermo lcd e tutto il resto e la rotella del mouse non la settano, sui crt poi non ne parliamo, non sanno neanche cos'è il refresh, tra un po' mi sputtano gli occhi. Per non parlare del kernel, cavoli tengono quello di default, hanno tutte le macchine uguali potrebbero ricompilarlo una volta sola, io ci ho trovato un sacco di roba inutile: supporto per batterie (si sul pc fisso), supporto per nastri magnetici, raid,supporto per firewire(che non c'è ovviamente),  e mille altri driver...

 

Sembra la descrizione dei laboratori di Informatica qui a verona.

Per dire, ci sono pc con la stessa versione di SUSE, in alcuni c'è xfce4, in altri no   :Confused: 

La chiavette usb si montano (in automatico) solo se un raggio cosmico colpisce il processore. E poi non esiste il modo di smontarle. (o almeno non lo ho trovato)

Le macchine sono irriavviabili: se si pianta X, alt+crtl+canc non funziona. E quindi vai di hard reboot. Sarà per questo che metà dei pc nuovi (comprati l'anno scorso) hanno l'hd sata andato? (Grande Novell!!)

Mi ricordo qualche anno fà, c'era una RedHat che se facevi crashare XFree apriva una shell di root. (e crashava anche da solo...)

Poi non si capice perchè ogni 2x3 i pc di un certo laboratorio vanno in crisi mistica e si piantano per 4/5 secondi. (Pare che sia colpa di ldap, vabbè che nel laboratorio ci sono 120 macchine, ma accade anche quando ci saranno si e no 10 persone loggate...)(non che io sappia fare di meglio, ma mi pare che ldap sia leggermente più scalabile (e negli altri 2 laboratori il problema non esiste...))

----------

## Dr-Aus

itis ferrara: tutti pc windows... tranne alcuni dual boot

che tristezza   :Crying or Very sad: 

però per fortuna io ora ho finito...

----------

## horace

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   fedora a padova...  
> 
> gentoo a ferrara! eheheh

 

non parli di ingegneria però, lì c'è la fedora 4

----------

## Sephirot

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *DiMar wrote:*   Purtroppo però non sono in tanti delle nuove leve ad usare linux. Io il primo giorno in cui sono entrato in lab mi sono trovato un prompt bash... ho spento la macchina!  
> 
> Dopo poco è nato l'amore!  
> 
> Sono pochi anzi perche' la maggior parte studia linux solo per passare gli esami, e studiano i comandi a memoria, se gli cambi una virgola non sanno neanche di che stai parlando. Questo un po' mi demoralizza perche' sebbene siano TANTI i professori che battono il chiodo sul fatto che uno studente deve sapere utilizzare linux, sono anche tanti gli studenti che prendono sottogamba la questione e imparano il sistema solo per superare un paio di esami, per poi dimenticarlo.
> ...

 

Vero. Tra l'altro i computer "neri" con wmvare sono scomparsi al momento, o meglio, sono inutilizzabili per smanettamenti vari...

PS

fede quando ti rifai vedere in comelico?

----------

## lavish

 *horace wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*    *lavish wrote:*   fedora a padova...  
> 
> gentoo a ferrara! eheheh 
> 
> non parli di ingegneria però, lì c'è la fedora 4

 

Io o X-Drum? lol... (io parlo di ingegneria)

----------

## RexRocker

Mestre debian, finalmente han levato Red Hat. La tristezza è il boot con XP e molti, se non tutti sono sempre loggati con windows, una tristezza infinita in uno stabile dove c'è unicamente informatica....

ciao

Rex

----------

## horace

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io o X-Drum? lol... (io parlo di ingegneria)

 

parlavo di ingegneria a ferrara..io l'altro giorno ho visto la fedora 4

----------

## Benve

 *power83 wrote:*   

> a Informatica a Bologna prima c'era Debian, ora Ubuntu per motivi di sviluppo e funzia alla grande, 

 

non proprio alla grande...

 *power83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq abbiamo fatto noi un mirror Gentoo accessibile a tutti.

 

si, peccato che da prima dell'estate sia finito lo spazio sul server e gli aggiornamenti vanno avanti a singhiozzo. Mi scuso con chi lo usa e ha disagi.

Comunque complimentoni e applausi a Ingegneria

----------

## Peach

 *GiRa wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   fedora a padova...  
> 
> Prima usavano Red Hat.
> 
> A matematica usano Slackware ma è mantenuta molto male.

 

sono reduce da lì... terrificante...

----------

## albazeus

 *horace wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   
> 
> Io o X-Drum? lol... (io parlo di ingegneria) 
> 
> parlavo di ingegneria a ferrara..io l'altro giorno ho visto la fedora 4

 

Scusate, ma di che pc state parlando? Quelli in laboratorio?

Io ho visto sempre e solo mandrake. Aanche quelli fuori se non sbaglio.

E se posso provocare: si dovrebbe controllare più spesso che ldap stia funzionando.

----------

## stefanonafets

Da fedetrico:

 *Quote:*   

> Risultato, esci dall'uni che sei pronto per andare a lavorare in m$   

 

Ed infatti a lavoro da me si lamentano che non trovano "gente che conosce unix" (i boss parlano così   :Laughing:  ) ...

----------

## oRDeX

qui a Pisa Debian con tutti i iWM che vuoi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Da fedetrico:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Risultato, esci dall'uni che sei pronto per andare a lavorare in m$    
> 
> Ed infatti a lavoro da me si lamentano che non trovano "gente che conosce unix" (i boss parlano così   ) ...

 

Mitici  :Smile:  Spero che ora che sto cercando un lavoro di trovarlo pure io qualche boss cosi  :Smile: 

----------

## Fuzzo

Io sono ancora (purtroppo) a Padova (Matematica Pura) e devo dire che non c'è situazione più disastrosa...   :Smile: 

Trovo imbarazzante che professori come Va*da*ega siano dei figli dell'open source e il laboratorio sia gestito con un'incompetenza da paura...

C'è una slackware che non so nemmeno come faccia ad avviarsi e non parliamo di Windows che è meglio.

La rotellina del mouse non abilitata (è una riga di xorg.conf!) è la cosa in assoluto più frustrante   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Per fortuna che ho il laptop altrimenti sai che roba: se avesso dovuto fare Ingegneria del Software il laboratorio sarei ancora li   :Exclamation: 

Wireless? Nemmeno a parlarne: a Ferrara mi hanno detto che se hai il portatile ti danno LORO una PCMCIA in comodato d'uso   :Shocked: 

A PD, se è rimasto, c'è solo il nome   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Spero di uscire da quella fogna il prima possibile!

----------

## Apetrini

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> Io sono ancora (purtroppo) a Padova (Matematica Pura) e devo dire che non c'è situazione più disastrosa...  
> 
> Trovo imbarazzante che professori come Va*da*ega siano dei figli dell'open source e il laboratorio sia gestito con un'incompetenza da paura...
> 
> 

 

Eila... un compagno di corso... Mi stupisce la cosa, perche all'epoca avevo fatto una mini indagine su chi usava gentoo, ma non la conosceva nessuno!! a parte un tipo che ora però è passato ad ubuntu. Questa cosa è abbastanza triste. Voglio dire siamo a informatica mica a lettere...

Non ho capito a che prof ti riferisci... ma mi piacerebbe saperlo perche docenti che amano linux da me non gli ho visti.

Pensate che ci sono alcuni prof che fanno fatica a fare le presentazioni con powerpoint, cioè robe dell'altro mondo...

----------

## sorchino

Scusate ma di quale laboratorio parlate? Io cambio facoltà quest'anno e mi trasferirò a Informatica a bologna, mentre lo scorso anno ho fatto Ingegneria.

Non potevano metterla prima Gentoo?  :Smile: 

----------

## V0iDLoOp

mortà... pure io voglio la Gentoo nei miei lab. ...

a Roma usano SUSE

----------

## Fuzzo

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

>  *Fuzzo wrote:*   Io sono ancora (purtroppo) a Padova (Matematica Pura) e devo dire che non c'è situazione più disastrosa...  
> 
> Trovo imbarazzante che professori come Va*da*ega siano dei figli dell'open source e il laboratorio sia gestito con un'incompetenza da paura...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Tullio Vardanega (Arch. degli Elab. 2 / Ing. del Software 1/2) è un fan del sw libero  :Smile: 

Mi spiace che anche a te certi prof sembrino delle tes*e di c4**0 ma allo stesso tempo mi fa piacere sapere che non sono io paranoico   :Exclamation: 

A che anno sei?

----------

## Dece

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> Scusate ma di quale laboratorio parlate? Io cambio facoltà quest'anno e mi trasferirò a Informatica a bologna, mentre lo scorso anno ho fatto Ingegneria.
> 
> Non potevano metterla prima Gentoo? 

 

Fino ad ora ho accertato il Lab2 e il Lab3: in realtà era da qualche mese che era installata ma hanno fatto un po di test prima di eliminare la RedHat

----------

## rust5

 *Benve wrote:*   

>  *power83 wrote:*   a Informatica a Bologna prima c'era Debian, ora Ubuntu per motivi di sviluppo e funzia alla grande,  
> 
> non proprio alla grande...

 

è vero, conosco un mio amico che non ha potuto dare un esame perchè la macchina era completamente bloccata...

----------

## prada

Spero di non andare troppo OT, ma dopo aver letto i vostri commenti mi e venuto da pensare a quanti conosco che sanno usare o usano linux. Badate bene, con sanno usare intendo anche solo usare suse da utente qualsiasi e anche solo per navigare.. Io frequento ingegneria informatica a modena (nei laboratori fino all'anno scorso c'era red hat) e le persone che conosco che sanno usare linux non sono molte. Sono spesso in una zona frequentata praticamente solo da informatici ma molti di loro non usano linux. Il motivo per cui non lo usano alcuni e che i videogiochi non vanno. Bah, liberi di fare quel che vogliono per carita, ma da un ingegnere informatico un po di familiarita con linux non fa schifo eh..

Detto questo al laboratorio di ingegneria abbiamo un dual boot con win 2003 e red hat molto vecchia, e al laboratorio base di matematica credo ci sia una versione obsoleta di una qualche distribuzione che non usa mai nessuno, dico credo perche quei pc sono usati per giocare ad unreal tournament o per stampare aggratis.

----------

## iro

 *prada wrote:*   

>  e al laboratorio base di matematica credo ci sia una versione obsoleta di una qualche distribuzione

 

Debian. da test all'isotopo C14 dovrebbe risalire al 1100 a.c.  :Smile: 

----------

## Dr-Aus

 *prada wrote:*   

> Spero di non andare troppo OT, ma dopo aver letto i vostri commenti mi e venuto da pensare a quanti conosco che sanno usare o usano linux. Badate bene, con sanno usare intendo anche solo usare suse da utente qualsiasi e anche solo per navigare.. Io frequento ingegneria informatica a modena (nei laboratori fino all'anno scorso c'era red hat) e le persone che conosco che sanno usare linux non sono molte. Sono spesso in una zona frequentata praticamente solo da informatici ma molti di loro non usano linux. Il motivo per cui non lo usano alcuni e che i videogiochi non vanno. Bah, liberi di fare quel che vogliono per carita, ma da un ingegnere informatico un po di familiarita con linux non fa schifo eh..
> 
> Detto questo al laboratorio di ingegneria abbiamo un dual boot con win 2003 e red hat molto vecchia, e al laboratorio base di matematica credo ci sia una versione obsoleta di una qualche distribuzione che non usa mai nessuno, dico credo perche quei pc sono usati per giocare ad unreal tournament o per stampare aggratis.

 

bhe, il fatto che loro non conoscano i siti dove ci sono risorse per giocare con linux, e che loro non sappiano come installare un gioco con linux (sono quasi ingegneri, non mi possono dire che dato che setup.exe non funziona, allora non si può fare) non di certo li giustifica... 

e poi mica stanno facendo un corso di videogiochi... che si comprino una console se vogliono giocare

----------

## Dece

 *prada wrote:*   

> Sono spesso in una zona frequentata praticamente solo da informatici ma molti di loro non usano linux... da un ingegnere informatico un po di familiarita con linux non fa schifo

 

Sono perfettamente d'accordo, è una critica che io muovo spesso verso la mia facoltà: trovo vergognoso che una persona che segue un corso di laurea di indirizzo informatico non si interessi di Linux, a prescindere dai "gusti" in fatto di sistemi operativi: sono convinto che se fossi rimasto a windows, al giorno d'oggi avrei meno della metà delle conoscenze apprese usando linux un paio di anni (comunque ancora poche  :Wink:  ). E negli ultimi tempi ci si riesce anche a giocare su Linux, quindi non hanno scuse  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *Dece wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sono perfettamente d'accordo, è una critica che io muovo spesso verso la mia facoltà: trovo vergognoso che una persona che segue un corso di laurea di indirizzo informatico non si interessi di Linux, a prescindere dai "gusti" in fatto di sistemi operativi: sono convinto che se fossi rimasto a windows, al giorno d'oggi avrei meno della metà delle conoscenze apprese usando linux un paio di anni (comunque ancora poche  ). E negli ultimi tempi ci si riesce anche a giocare su Linux, quindi non hanno scuse 

 

non sono d'accordo. Chi fa informatica non è detto che faccia S.O. Uno può lavorare su mille piattaforme e avere 1000 idee. Un controllista magari è initeressato a vedere Matlab piuttosto che il SO che gira sotto.

Anche io sono dell'idea che scrivere "cd /" almeno una volta serva... però non ritego che sia sensato fare una cosa assolutista.

Ovviamente questo è il mio solito ragionamento: onguno sceglie la propria arma per raggiungere gli scopi, senza partire con preconcetti.

La cosa che mi turba invece è che le risorse sia sprecate per fare altro (dalle mie parti gli scaricatori di porno battono tranquillamente i giocatori di UT come numero...): questo è dovuto essenzialmente al menefreghismo di chi vigila.

ovviamente IMHO.

luigi

----------

## neryo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   fedora a padova...  
> 
> gentoo a ferrara! eheheh

 

Eggià.... thanks to X-Drum!!   :Wink: 

----------

## Dece

 *comio wrote:*   

> non sono d'accordo. Chi fa informatica non è detto che faccia S.O. Uno può lavorare su mille piattaforme e avere 1000 idee. Un controllista magari è initeressato a vedere Matlab piuttosto che il SO che gira sotto...

 

Complice l'ora mi sono espresso male infatti  :Smile:  non intendevo dire che bisogna per forza lavorare su linux e chi lavora con windows non capisce un'acca di informatica, solo che un aspirante informatico o ingegnere informatico ha il "dovere" di imparare qualcosa di linux, anche solo per cultura personale: non si può sapere tutto di qualunque cosa, ma almeno un infarinatura: come dici tu, a un controllista (giustamente) non gliene frega niente cosa gira sotto matlab, ma è il menefreghismo di alcuni studiano ing. informatica mi preoccupa.

IMHO  :Smile: 

----------

## neryo

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *Dece wrote:*   
> 
> Sono perfettamente d'accordo, è una critica che io muovo spesso verso la mia facoltà: trovo vergognoso che una persona che segue un corso di laurea di indirizzo informatico non si interessi di Linux, a prescindere dai "gusti" in fatto di sistemi operativi: sono convinto che se fossi rimasto a windows, al giorno d'oggi avrei meno della metà delle conoscenze apprese usando linux un paio di anni (comunque ancora poche  ). E negli ultimi tempi ci si riesce anche a giocare su Linux, quindi non hanno scuse  
> 
> non sono d'accordo. Chi fa informatica non è detto che faccia S.O. Uno può lavorare su mille piattaforme e avere 1000 idee. Un controllista magari è initeressato a vedere Matlab piuttosto che il SO che gira sotto.
> ...

 

Io sono daccordo con Dece.. un informatico non può non sapere usare un minimo linux, più o meno tutti sanno usare un SO come windows almeno per quanto riguarda le funzionalità di routine, quindi un minimo è d'obbligo a mio parere.. un informatico oltre ad avere buone basi teoriche, sapere programmare e capire quello che fa deve avere anche conoscenza di diversi sistemi operativi.. anche perchè se non sai linux non sai neanche un minimo unix e credo che sia molto pesante se un giorno cerchi lavoro..

----------

## Apetrini

Anche io sono d'accordo con Dece.

Non capisco perche linux non va tanto nelle università, alla fine se ci pensate è il massimo per studiare e applicare la teoria dei sistemi operativi. Voglio dire che su linux uno puo vedere come interagiscono i vari componenti e capire bene come è strutturato il S.O, cosa che non è possibile fare sui sistemi tutto punta e clicca tipo Windows. Per non parlare della documentazione di linux che è biblica....

----------

## Dece

Dipende più che altro dai professori più importanti: da noi molti sono pro windows e hanno anche qualche accordo con microsoft, a informatica invece è il contrario

----------

## emix

Informatica a Comiso (RG), Università di Catania: laboratorio Linux (solo Linux!) con 20 postazioni. Nota dolente... RedHat 9. Un avviso di qualche giorno fa comunica:

 *Quote:*   

> AGGIORNAMENTO DEI SERVIZI DI LABORATORIO
> 
> Si avvisano gli utenti del Laboratorio Linux che da giorno 26 Settembre a giorno 1 Ottobre verrà effettuato l'aggiornamento dei sistemi operativi nelle macchine del Laboratorio Linux.
> 
> Durante tutta la settimana sarà comunque assicurata la connessione ad internet nelle macchine linux19 e linux20 del Laboratorio.

 

Non pretendo Gentoo, ma spero almeno in Debian (anche se temo una Fedora 4)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## LastHope

 *Dece wrote:*   

> Dipende più che altro dai professori più importanti: da noi molti sono pro windows e hanno anche qualche accordo con microsoft, a informatica invece è il contrario

 

Pero' poi ci sono quelli ultra-pro Linux che si fanno valere, ricordatelo Dece  :Wink:  ...

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## prada

La mia era solo una considerazione sulla voglia degli studenti di imparare altre cose, ma da momento che xp professional costa 426 euro, linux zero per l'acquisto e magari qualcosina per il tecnico che deve metterlo in ditta le universita dovrebbero fare in modo di farlo per lo meno conoscere... Anche perche ci sono un sacco di aziende che potrebbero tranquillamente montarlo per alcune funzioni (server di posta, postazioni internet in giro per l'azienda ecc..) ma francamente a me non l'ha insegnato nessuno e mi sento anche ignorante in materia. Forse a modena e piu importante chimica pero...................

----------

